# Digitrax programming



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

If this has been discussed somewhere else, I apologize. Didn't want to read through every DCC thread.

I have the Digitrax DCS50 and it seems to be working fine. I have an Atlas Loco with a Lenz decoder. It works fine but when I try to program it, change the default address it gives me an error. After searching the Digitrax knowledge base I found this:



> "There are decoders now present in the market that do not draw enough current for the programming track to reliably detect that they are present, hence the error report of 'd-nd'. All you have to do is use a 1K 0hm 1/4 watt resistor across Prog A nd Prog B outputs during the program process and it will program the Lenz/Atlas deocders. Some of the new Digitrax decoders also require this same approach."


First, where do I find a 1K 0hm 1/4 watt resistor? Radio Shack? Do I need two of them, one for each output? 

Second, has anyone else ran into this problem and if so do you have a different fix?

Thanks!!!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry this was suppose to be in the DCC section. If someone wants to move it that is fine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Radio Shack has them, 5 for 99 cents. 1/4 is just a minimum rating you can use 1/2 watt.

The fix sounds simple enough, two resistors should do it.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks T-Man. I will pick a few up and give it a try.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Well after many attempts, I finally got the address changed. I've come to the conclusion that the decoder can only use 2 digit addressing. I was trying to use a 4 digit code. I was always getting the error it was not drawing enough power and tried the fix above (see pics) but no luck. I hooked up a programming track with a normal connection and used the two digits and it worked fine.


----------

